# What Do I Buy



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

Now nobody Laugh !!!!!!!!

Many years ago I was self taught in BASIC language and achieved a good standard on BBC BASIC (I heard that giggle) touching on machine code (if not fully understanding it). With the progression through the Amiga ranks and thier BASIC which was a joke, onto PC`s, I have missed the endless hours of enjoyment writing programs that are no good to man or beast than only my personnel satisfaction. I have tried a very good BBC basic emulator but its just not the same. 

You young 'uns won`t know what BBC/Amiga is  so can any of you older techies understand where I`m coming from, sigh with the memories, sympathies and point me in the right direction


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

The first languages I learnt were BASIC on old 8bit machines (VZ200, Spectrum) and later on Amiga BASIC  You want to buy a BASIC interpreter? Personally I would suggest installing Linux and learning how to code in C++, that was my next step after BASIC.


----------



## PCBTech (Mar 11, 2005)

What was wrong with Amiga Basic??? lol 

Came from C64 basic to that.... LOL But more importantly on the Amiga I learned this awesome new powerful language called C.

As he mentioned above C++ is a great language. And if you are of the Microsoft flavor, I really liked what they did with C#

I miss the Amiga days... lol Still have 2 of them in boxes in the basement... lol


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

I was under the impression that C was like machine code which I struggled with on the beeb. Is it possible to post a sample code of say 5 lines so I could look at it

Do I have this right. LINUX is the programming enviroment which you would install and then write and run your program in that. i.e. similar to the BBC BASIC emulator ???????

go with caution guys I am feeling you are going have trouble making me understand this  

Anybody else want to confuse the picture


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Linux is an operating system, like Windows, UNIX, or MacOS, it runs your whole computer. I suggested it as it comes with a huge amount of free, high-quality software development tools which you would have to pay $$$ for if you wanted to program in Windows instead. I'll post a "hello world" written in C++ (it's the standard first program you write in any language, it displays the aforementioned text on the screen).

#include <iostream.h>

main()
{
cout << "Hello world!" << endl;
return 0;
}


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks ARCADION,
????????THINK????? I understand. I am now going to follow that line further and will search the web for info. Any other thoughts please post me.

What happened to

10 cls
20 print;"HELLO WORLD"


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Because it is a compiled rather than an interpreted language, C++ will print your "Hello world" 100x faster than BASIC!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Bri C, my OBP stands for OldBasicProgrammer, Commodore Pet, BBC and Wang GWbasic.
You are not alone.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been a "professional programmer" for nearly 27 years and I don't use Visual Basic. I use a language called PowerBASIC (www.powerbasic.com) which is a true compiler. In fact, it has a built-in assembler that allows you to mix BASIC and ASM source code line by line. "Hello, World!" compiles to roughly 7k as a Windows executable and does not require any external DLLs file (completely stand-alone). It has built-in support for TCP/IP and Printing. The only drawback it has is that you can't create ActiveX controls and using existing ActiveX controls can get a little tricky.

The support is really great. And there is a ton of example source code on their web site and posted in their forums.

They still sell a DOS compiler that is still be maintained and they are at work on a Linux version of the compiler. I personally like their console compiler which lets me write console apps that run in a DOS box using good old PRINT statements like DOS BASIC.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Mar 26, 2005)

Let me post a Hello World application written in PowerBASIC for comparison:

FUNCTION PbMain()
PRINT "Hello, World!"
END FUNCTION

Compiles to 7.2k in PBCC


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

ARCDION

Ahhhhhhh yes so its faster but more complicated. 

Thanks


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

in python (a free open source language, the same hello world could look like

#!/bin/usr/python

print "Hello, World"

in bash (a shell for linux)

#!/bin/bash

print "Hello, world"


----------



## Athought (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm in the same situation as this gentleman, i grew up programming a C-64. And have gone back (for leasure) to learn some modern languages, and its very tough to understand the complexity and snytax of some. BASICly its hard to find a starting point for old timers like myself.

I found Linux to be an excelent learning experience. I got lazy with Windows, everything is installed and configured for you (except any hardware i buy), so i think you loose touch on how your computer really works, and what you can do with it. Python is a good language to start with, and there are hundreds of free compliers and editors out there.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Bri C said:


> ARCDION
> 
> Ahhhhhhh yes so its faster but more complicated.
> 
> Thanks


More powerful is a better word, you can do things in C++ that BASIC can only dream of


----------



## RedAxl (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi guys!

You reminded me of my favorite BASIC game.  

GORILLA

Now I am missing it!

It's your fault BRI C. (Just a joke )


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

Guys,

i`m taking on board what you all say and thank you for your comments. I think my problem is i`m a bit scared of the cost. I don`t mind paying but I don`t want to buy something that is not right for me. I hate to ask this because you are all dedicated to your own ideas but can you give me any comments on Visual Basic. I keep seeing that around?

Careful REDAXL I reached ELITE pilot status you know  .But isn`t that weird. The games then were pathetic to todays standards but the hours we spent on them and they fond memories they leave. Same as the BBC BASIC I suppose.


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

Following ATHOUGHT`s thread and If you have followed the thread previous you will know I`m stuggleing with this one. I have the understanding of `compilers` (I think) and they compile (make it run) the program written in the LINUX & C++ language???. If so why would I need a free compiler ? Would that not come with the purchased package?

After reading the above do you think I`m better staying with my BBC emulator?????


----------



## RedAxl (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi BRI C,

I dont said anything bad, and I am always careful for what I am saying.

What I said was "You reminded me of my favorite BASIC game GORILLA(.BAS)"

And the line "It is all your fault BRI C. (Just a joke  )", 
refers to the line "Now I am missing it!"

Are you blind??? Don't you see the "(Just a joke  )"

And also I dont care if you reach ELITE status, 
coz I dont know in what thing are you ELITE or in what way you got it.
And also I dont think you are ELITE, 
because you cannot control your temper in just a simple JOKE .

Anyway, *Im sorry* if I hurt you with my joke.

RED


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

ELITE pilot status, eh? Gotta love that Cobra MK3


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

REDAXL,

Your comment WAS taken as a joke, I saw the funny side and I tried to reply with a joke.

NO offence taken whatsoever 

Thanks :up:


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

ARCADION,

Did you see my joke or did I come over rude ??


----------

